# Mahindra 6110 power steering and loader not working



## John Volpe (12 mo ago)

Mahindra 6110 power steering and loader not working, I changed the hydraulic fluid and filter, I had to adjust the joystick because cable broke, not sure if it's that or something else. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Once again, a question/problem is brought up with little or no information from which to formulate a response. 

Which came first, the problem or the fluid change? There is no connection between the power steering and joystick cables so that's not the problem. Could cold temperatures be a factor here? The tractor has been working fine and suddenly this happened? It's been acting up lately and finally just stopped working? Give us something to work with here.

Your tractor has a dual section pump, so both hydraulics and steering are supplied from a common suction/supply. It's safe to say that pump is presently not moving any oil. You need to find out why.


----------

